# Borla exhaust experience, not on a GTO......



## IROCDave (Apr 25, 2009)

I have installed several cat back systems on GM iron, including a BORLA cat back on my wifes old 2000 R/A TA.

Fast forward to this year. I purchased a Borla cat back for a mothers day gift for my wifes current play vehicle, a 1990 IROC convertible. When I opened the box I knew this thing wasnt going to fit well, and after mocking it up, it confirmed my opinion. 
I just paid Stans Headers 500.00 + to cut and either re weld or remake every F'in part of this thing so it would come close to fitting. I also had to pay for the ball flange fitting that connected the cat back to a cat.

I am linking this post to BORLA in the hope that they actually compensate me for the work and material I had to pay a quality shop to make their parts fit the aplication they advertised them to fit. Keep in mind I have emailed them several times over the last two months regarding this issue. All I got from them was BS. 

This is my experience with BORLA, hope you fellas dont encounter the same problem. Your checking account might have red ass just like mine. 1300.00 for a cat back, pathetic.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bottom line, instead of sending it back for a new one, you cut it up. Now you want to be reimbursed. That is like going to a resturant, eating 3/4 of a streak, then complaining that it is over cooked. I would slap you in the left ball if you did that to me lol

If you would have mock fitted it, realized it didn't fit, you could send it back for a refund. You chose to modify it, voiding any warrenty that may have been there.

To top that off, you paid a shop $500 for a custom back back. Thats just retardedly overpriced to bend a few pipes and weld in mufflers.

I hada Borla exhaust on my SVT Focus. No issues ever with it. +1 for Borla.

None of this makes any sense....


----------



## IROCDave (Apr 25, 2009)

I did not post all of the details and wont until later. Borla appears to be standing behind their product now. 

It is difficult to mock everything up when you are missing parts, lets leave it at that. 

In reference to your analogy, lets put it this way. In order for you to taste the dinner, you must lose a days wages, use half a tank of deisel fuel, spend about 5 hours borrowing a trailer, loading the meal on it twice, then unloading it twice, and then spend 92.50 an hour ontop of the menu price to prepare your meal. Make sense know?

By the way, you slap me and you would be lucky to wind up in a hospital.....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Not a fan of Borla at all. Don't care for the sound, the high price and the fact that everyone seems to think they're the be-all, end-all of exhaust systems.


----------



## alvint (Jul 14, 2009)

IROCDave said:


> I did not post all of the details and wont until later. Borla appears to be standing behind their product now.



This is Alvin from Borla Performance in California. Sounds like you've been in contact with our customer service department. What is the status of this? Do you have the p/n purchased? I'd like to follow-up on this. Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

IROCDave said:


> I did not post all of the details and wont until later.
> 
> It is difficult to mock everything up when you are missing parts, lets leave it at that.


So you posted half the facts and expect people to feel bad for you?

And you put something together knowing it was missing parts. Who does that? That would be like me ordering a heads cam package and installing it with only the exhaust valves because they accidently didn't send everything. I would be SOL, not the merchant. At best, they would send me the missing parts.

Best of luck man, but you brought me a big:confused with this complaint.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotta agree with the Mar on this one. Brought Blackjack headers that did not fit my TA but advertised that they would. Instead of hacking them to fit, I brought themback and purchased Headmans that fit nicely. I just paid with a little extra time.


----------



## IROCDave (Apr 25, 2009)

When I posted my experience with the Borla cat back I told Borla I would not comment further about their products until they contacted me and we came to a resolution. 

David Borla contacted me via email the next day and was determined to make things right by me, the consumer. I am pleased with Borla's professional attitude and diligence in handling a difficult situation. I would not think twice about purchasing one of their products now. 

The car sounds awsome and has alot more power. 

This is my personal thank you to David Borla for standing behind Borla's product and making things right for the average Joe. 

Dave P.


----------



## IROCDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Admin, please lock this thread.


----------

